# Digital recording from cable/satellite



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

Does anyone know of a cable/satellite co which offers recording such as DVR's in U.S.? If not, what would be best device to record and watch later without commercials?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

canonuser said:


> Does anyone know of a cable/satellite co which offers recording such as DVR's in U.S.? If not, what would be best device to record and watch later without commercials?


Some of the high end TVs have DVR's built in (small capacity) but they will write to a USB hard drive. I almost bought one that had it but ended up buying something else that did not have it. LG calls in Time Machine and I think others have it. I am not sure what the features are.

I have PLDT Fibr with Cignal digital TV, and the remote has a DVR button, but it does nothing.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

You might have to resort to rolling your own DVR. Kodi is a pretty powerful media management software package that includes a DVR/PVR function (and its free!).

Just google Kodi DVR and you'll find some guides on how it works and how to build your own DVR.


----------



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

HondaGuy said:


> You might have to resort to rolling your own DVR. Kodi is a pretty powerful media management software package that includes a DVR/PVR function (and its free!).
> 
> Just google Kodi DVR and you'll find some guides on how it works and how to build your own DVR.


Wow! I like to think I'm pretty tech savvy, but apparently not so much. After doing some research, that's a pretty big project. It'll take me weeks just to figure out what all the instructions/steps mean. But, may be worth it to not have to watch those annoying commercials.

My wife currently has TFC IPTV which she loves. She hates to think she's gonna have to watch commercials with her favorite shows when we retire.


----------



## Bizo (Jun 15, 2016)

canonuser said:


> Does anyone know of a cable/satellite co which offers recording such as DVR's in U.S.? If not, what would be best device to record and watch later without commercials?


Instead of recording via a hardwired device couldn't you just stream using a site like CouchTuner.AG and a VPN service? They typically don't have commercials and get the shows up within 24 hours of initial broadcast.

That was my plan upon arrival ...... is this a flawed thought process?


----------



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

Bizo said:


> Instead of recording via a hardwired device couldn't you just stream using a site like CouchTuner.AG and a VPN service? They typically don't have commercials and get the shows up within 24 hours of initial broadcast.


Yea, that's TFC IPTV. Or, you have the choice to watch live if you wish. Now, does anyone know if she continues to pay for the service via auto debit AND brings the IPTV decoder box to the PI AND gets a VPN service, will it work?


----------



## Bizo (Jun 15, 2016)

I was just saying you wouldn't need to record anything because the shows are all held on their server. It's basically on-demand for free. Access using a VPN then bounce to TV using a Chromecast stick.


----------



## Boandgo (Sep 12, 2017)

"Now, does anyone know if she continues to pay for the service via auto debit AND brings the IPTV decoder box to the PI AND gets a VPN service, will it work?"

in theory that works. or you could use a sling box to timeshift it back to the philippines, no vpn needed. It has a remote control port where you could send commands to change channel.


----------

